# Auto renew - sort of...



## UnknownAtThisTime (Jan 17, 2011)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]

I am on the 4 month plan, and I noticed my Community Supporter status went to *INACTIVE* and I got angry because I never received an email notification or anything!!!  RAWWRRR!!

So I poked around my 'other' email address and found that my paypal renewal failed (though I am not sure why actually).  oops.

Anyway, I "corrected" the paypal subscription (I think), but I want to make sure it will automatically renew now for me.  If not, I can sign up again myself, but I want to ensure there is not another renewal attempt pending before I do.

"Thanks and Sorry"


----------



## Morrus (Jan 17, 2011)

If the payment failed, PayPal will cancel it automatically.  

As far as I'm aware, you can't "correct" it at that point - you have to initialise a new subcription.  PayPal doesn't allow you to reactivate a cancelled subscription (no, I don't know why!)

EN World won't attempt to renew it for you - we can't.  We don't hold any details here, it's all at PayPal's end, so we have no control over subscriptions.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Jan 18, 2011)

Right,   I am actually going to give it a couple days to see if paypal does try to auto renew.  When I went in to paypal, it DID offer me the option of "correcting or editing" (I can not recall the term) the subscription, which was interesting.  The implication was that the subscription looked to still be in effect.

In any case, if it does not process in a day or two, I will manually renew.  It hurts to give out just one XP when you are used to so much more.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Jan 26, 2011)

For the record, after I corrected the paypal error,  it did automatically  attempt another auto renew which suceeded, as I am now *Community Supporter Account: ACTIVE *again.

It is good to be back.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jan 27, 2011)

We missed you.


----------

